# حسابات تكاليف الصيانة



## iscan8 (7 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء العاملين فى مجال الصيانة:
هل هناك طريقة محددة لحساب تكاليف الصيانة السنوية لمبنى معين
و على ماذا تعتمد هل على طبيعة المبنى ام على كلفة انشائه

ارجو التكرم ممن لديه علم عن ذلك افادتنا و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامر سليم تامر (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتى الاعزاء 
ارجو التكرم ممن لديه كتب او مقالات او ابحاث فى تكاليف واقتصاديات الصيانه 
ان يفيدنا بهذا العلم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nemaa (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدآ مطالب معرفته من جانب المتخصصين


----------



## zerguiammar (30 أبريل 2010)

أرجوكم ، أريد بحوث أو مقالات أو مذكرات حول ادارة الصيانة المحوسبة ودورها في تحسين الانتاجية


----------



## م.م فادي (10 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا موضوع هام 

اتمنى من المهندسين الافاضل الذي لديهم ملفات حول هذا الموضوع الا يبخلوا علينا


----------



## عبدالحميد القماش (22 فبراير 2015)

من قضلكم اريد اى بحث عن الصيانة


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 مارس 2015)

اتمنى من المهندسين الذين لديهم معرفة وملفات حول هذا الموضوع الا يبخلوا علينا


----------

